# Installing Antique Wood Stove in Denver



## coltee (Apr 8, 2018)

Apologies if this topic has been posted before. I have a Walker and Pratt “Good Cheer 2” antique cast iron fireplace. I want to install it in my home in Denver. Being as old as it is, I don’t think it’s UL approved. Does anyone know if this can still be installed in my home as long as I follow proper installation and venting?


----------



## begreen (Apr 8, 2018)

The stove will not be UL listed and therefore must have 36" clearance to combustibles in all directions. This can be reduced to 12" with proper wall shielding. If it is going to sit in a masonry fireplace then the clearances, except perhaps to the mantel are not an issue. Check with your insurance company to find out their requirements too.

I thought this might be a coal stove, but see it listed as an open grate wood stove in a 1926 parts catalog. Is it rear or top vented? Does it have an ember screen?


----------



## coaly (Apr 22, 2018)

Colorado has adopted the ICC Family of Codes which includes the 2015 Mechanical Code which requires all appliances to be UL Listed.


----------



## Millertoph (Jul 28, 2022)

I have the same stove in my camp at Maine.  We are looking to sell it.  Any idea around what price we should sell it for. Thanks


----------

